# Rear Axle Seal replacement question



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning All,
Any tips for installing the outside seal when reinstalling the axle with a pressed on bearing? There is very little room to tap it in. Do you just use the bearing retainer plate to guide it in?

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Socket on a stick.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

It's a bolt on axle. The seal gets installed before the bearings are pressed on the axle and is installed with the axle in the tube


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

???

Sealed bearing, plate goes on before bearing is pressed onto axle, seal goes inside axle tube.
I just did this job on my '67 GTO.
Make sure to lube the axle before pressing on the bearing, you don't want to score the axle shaft where the seal rides on it.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Goat Roper,
The design is different in 1970. Bearing is not sealed and the seal is outside the bearing


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ajluzi1957 said:


> Hi Goat Roper,
> The design is different in 1970. Bearing is not sealed and the seal is outside the bearing


Ah, well... never mind.
Pinion Head is the guy to answer this.
Looking at the pic it appears the plate pulls it in.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On the A9 axle bearing seals (national 712146's) I'll make sure the housing end is clean, often wiping it out with Brakecleaner or solvent, then I typically will wipe a little Mystik JT6 grease on on the circumference of the seal, then carefully slide the axle in.

In your original picture, as well as Scott's, both used axles, the integral race has popped off (the remainder of the) A9 bearing. when pressing on new tapered axle bearings, the trick is to carefully press the bearing on making sure not to go Ape with the press. On a used axle after the combination of stamped steel axle retainer/seal/bearing are on, if the axle is a used one, install it & ck the wheel flange for runout, then after axle cks out, carefully use the press to seat the steel lock collar against the A9 bearing. Hope this helps.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you! Very helpful information


----------

